# Fresh Pickings!!! 1967 Sky Blue Schwinn Typhoon. Super clean



## REDAIR13 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just found this beauty today. Took about two hours round trip to get her, and she needed a long cleaning to get all the dust and barn dirt off her. Only thing the original owner ever changed were the tires. 

 Sky Blue Schwinn Typhoon built in March 1967


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2020)

Very sweet bike!!


----------



## bobsbikes (Apr 24, 2020)

great find I love the blue middle weights I have matching his an hers
64 Schwinn American deluxe


----------



## Tim s (Apr 24, 2020)

Beautiful bikes and a great find. Tim S


----------



## Mymando (Oct 3, 2020)

Nice acquisition!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 4, 2020)

@bobsbikes  I have the same exact girls 1964 Deluxe American. Mine came with the Teacup headlight but old corroded batteries have rendered it hopeless.  Did yours have the original light when you got it?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm a typhoon nut ,I love and need that color. Nice find


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 4, 2020)

Prettiest blue in the schwinn line


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 9, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> @bobsbikes  I have the same exact girls 1964 Deluxe American. Mine came with the Teacup headlight but old corroded batteries have rendered it hopeless.  Did yours have the original light when you got it?



no lite on mine


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 9, 2020)

The catalog pictures show one and a light is mentioned in the supporting text. In the past I think that I've pitched up a few bikes that were missing the original lights. Just prior to this one was a 59 Corvette and a 59 Tiger. Both originally came with a light but AWOL when I took possession. Wonder where the headlight graveyard is?


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

What a beauty , love that shade of blue !!!!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 17, 2021)

That is a helluva find. Beautiful!!!


----------

